# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  Book "Sex Robots and Vegan Meat: Adventures at the Frontier of Birth, Food, Sex, and Death", Jenny Kleeman, 2020

## Airicist

jennykleeman.com/sexrobotsveganmeat

Book "Sex Robots and Vegan Meat: Adventures at the Frontier of Birth, Food, Sex, and Death" on Amazon

Author - Jenny Kleeman

----------


## Airicist

Jenny Kleeman on Sex Robots and Vegan Meat

Premiered Aug 21, 2020




> Jenny Kleeman is a journalist who covers award-winning true stories in print, audio, and video. Most recently Kleeman is the author of a meticulously researched and extremely well-written book titled Sex Robots and Vegan Meat: Adventures at the Frontiers of Birth, Food, Sex and Death.
> 
> Given that birth, food, sex, and death encompass the human condition I thought that Jenny would make a perfect guest on my podcast. I learned a lot from her book and enjoyed talking to her immensely. Hopefully, you feel the same way and check out her book.
> 
> During this 90 min interview with Jenny Kleeman, we cover a variety of interesting topics such as: why Jenny is first and foremost an investigative journalist and documentarian; how she measures success; how birth, food, sex, and death define the human condition; pros and cons of sex robots; whether vegan meat is or should be the future; meat, masculinity and being human; the impact of exo/ectogenesis and bio bags; the perfect death, the right to die and 3d printable death machines.
> 
> My favorite quote that I will take away from this conversation with Jenny Kleeman is:
> 
> Be wary of the stories that we’d like to tell.

----------


## Airicist

Sex robots are here and they're getting smarter 

Dec 2, 2020




> Sex robots are here to stay. The latest, and most expensive models, have AI that allows them to do incredibly lifelike things. As the price gets lower, they will become much more common. Then what? 
> 
> Join Jenny Kleeman, author of Sex Robots and Vegan Meat
> Adventures at the Frontier of Birth, Food, Sex, and Death for a quick dive into this fascinating technology.

----------

